

Virally grow an email list with contests - travisketchum
http://contestdomination.com/

======
petercooper
I run several programming related e-mail newsletters and have considered this
route after seeing the success AppSumo is having with the technique. And
anytime I mention I might try it.. I get flooded with responses saying it
looks lame/desperate/cheap/etc yet.. they keep retweeting and entering the
contests. Argh! :-)

~~~
travisketchum
What people say, and what people do are often two different things!

~~~
petercooper
I think this is part of Noah Kagan's genius. He always pushes with what works
rather than what people are screaming at him to do/not do. I am not quite so
resolute or thick skinned yet ;-)

~~~
travisketchum
Meh, just do what works. You will have a vocal minority opposing you no matter
what - so just make data driven decisions and be on to the next one.

